# Can't Figure/Retreive my modem password!



## Bal12321 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, i have this huge problem i have a ipod touch and my modem password/internet is forgotten i cant remember it nor my family! Is there any way i can retrieve it:upset::upset:

Info:
Windows XP Service Pack 2

2Wire Telus Modem Gateway
2700HG-E

is there any way i could find it without screwing up my internet or modem??ray:ray::1angel::1angel:

THNX ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think there is a way. However, you can set a new password by doing this:
On the back of the device, there should be a small hole. That would be the reset button. Take a paper clip, and push it in for 10-15 seconds. Note: This will reset ALL things that you have set in the router, including network keys, time, ports etc.


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldn't hit the reset button unless you don't want internet at all. When the DSL or cable company gives you the modem they set it up with all the necessary credentials needed to get you synced up and surfing. When you reset all that info will be gone and your gonna have to call up your ISP to get them to come out or walk you through the setup process.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Jason09 said:


> I don't think there is a way. However, you can set a new password by doing this:
> On the back of the device, there should be a small hole. That would be the reset button. Take a paper clip, and push it in for 10-15 seconds. Note: This will reset ALL things that you have set in the router, including network keys, time, ports etc.


Its quite likely you have a couple of passwords to be worried about. If you are ATT, you have a user name, and password (master for logging in online to your DSL). If you forget that one, you are up the creek.
If its the modem password, it usually has a hint you put in. If you didnt or cant get that, use the reset button. The modem password is nothing but the modem password.
You will however need the SBC or ATT DSL account username and password to get back online.
If you forgot that, call the tech support folks.. before you hose everying up. They may be able to give you a hint...
I have a 2700hg, nice setup. 
Now when you get this figured out, write down the usernames and passwords someplace safe and remember where they are.

http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/5100-000326-000.Rev.A.pdf


----------

